# Ohio GR Meeting



## Heidi36oh

who is interested in having another Ohio Meeting, I can't commit to the month of May, because Steffi is having her baby sometime in May, but any thing after that would be OK.
Anyone interested, we had Lot's of fun last year.


----------



## savannah

Where are you guys loking to meet at in Ohio? I live in western PA not too far from the Ohio border.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Last year we had the meeting in Columbus, kinda close for everyone.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Woohoo, I know I'm not the only one from Ohio:


----------



## savannah

That's a little too far for me but if you guys ever decide of a meetup on eastern side of OH let me know.


----------



## Heidi36oh

savannah said:


> That's a little too far for me but if you guys ever decide of a meetup on eastern side of OH let me know.


That was last year's meeting, don't know where this year. I think right now I'm the only one in Ohio...LOL


----------



## threegoldengirls

Another meetup would be great. We really had a good time last summer.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Yes we did, I enjoyed it. Was thinking maybe anytime after Steffi's baby would be good. She is due on the 18th, or June.


----------



## nick

whatever day is good for me.


----------



## Heidi36oh

cool, how you been, how is Jake, bet he's big now???


----------



## jcasks

I would be up for an Ohio meeting too!! I am in Indy but I have family in Northeast Ohio and Columbus so I could probably make it work


----------



## nick

Been good. Jake's only gotten a little bigger, I think he's topped out at 80 lbs. Ali is not 55 lbs. Dogs.. are "great" and are back to living in their little huts.


----------



## Heidi36oh

nick said:


> Been good. Jake's only gotten a little bigger, I think he's topped out at 80 lbs. Ali is not 55 lbs. Dogs.. are "great" and are back to living in their little huts.


My boy's are 80 and 88 pounds, so there pretty much the same size. 
Was thinking having a meeting in the second half of May, that way my daughter had her baby and the weather and water is a little warmer.

jcasks, it be great to have you there, we had lot's of fun last year.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Come on Ohio, anymore interested in a meeting, there fun


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Depending on the dates...Bam and I would be up for a gathering. 
Sounds like fun!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I wish I could, but I just don't have the time right now. I'm so busy it's not even funny.
(I've had laundry sitting in front of the washer for two weeks that I haven't gotten to!)


----------



## Heidi36oh

I was thinking some time end of May would be good. How about you guy's??


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Well, if you're thinking that far down the road, I might be able to make it. It'll just depend on what I have going on at the time.
Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## nick

The last weekend of May is good for me.. Before that it seems like I'm on call or working the weekends..


----------



## Heidi36oh

Great, looks like Steffi is having her baby soon, so that's good. I think last weekend in May is perfect.


----------



## threegoldengirls

We won't be able to go the last weekend of May because I'll be babysitting(dogs) for my son that weekend. I hope you'll have another meetup again this summer so we can go. I just don't think I could handle my 3 and my son's 2 dogs for the one in May.


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> We won't be able to go the last weekend of May because I'll be babysitting(dogs) for my son that weekend. I hope you'll have another meetup again this summer so we can go. I just don't think I could handle my 3 and my son's 2 dogs for the one in May.


It's not a set date yet, we can do June


----------



## threegoldengirls

I'll keep checking back for the date. Rich just got a new job after being out of work since November. It's just part time so he can schedule off for a meetup.


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> I'll keep checking back for the date. Rich just got a new job after being out of work since November. It's just part time so he can schedule off for a meetup.


Sounds good


----------



## nick

june is fine with me...


----------



## Lexie's Mom

memorial day weekend i am on call for work so i wouldnt be able to make it. Other than that, i would love to come!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

How about the first weeked in June??


----------



## Heidi36oh

bumping up


----------



## Heidi36oh

bumping up


----------



## Heidi36oh

Anyone still up for a meeting??? We can do it in June sometime!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Anyone still interested in a meeting?
I kinda got side tract with the baby and moving.


----------



## Argos' Mom

I would love to. Not sure how Argos would do. The big baby hates the car rides and Columbus is 2 hrs away lol. I guess we need to work on that.


----------



## jason0618

Ellie and I would come to it. ANy weekend is fine.


----------



## Blaireli

I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

I was just thinking about this yesterday. Bam and I would be in depending on the weekend. My college roomate lives there and I have family there so a trip down at some point this summer is necessary.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Cool, what dates would you guys be free?


----------



## Blaireli

I'm free pretty much whenever from now through mid-September.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Depends on what month you were thinking...Right now for June the only weekend I have free is the 21st and 22nd. 

Dont know about July just yet. 

Did you have any time in mind?


----------



## Heidi36oh

July is fine, time probably noon.


----------



## Heidi36oh

How about July 26, what do you guy's think? Also where is a good place to meet, last year we where at Antrim Park and I thought it was pretty nice.


----------



## Blaireli

July 26th works for me!  

Another place that might work is the Alum Creek Dog Park. The dog beach at Alum Creek was named America's Best in 2007. I've never been there, but have had many friends who say that it is beautiful and clean. Here's the website: http://www.alumcreekdogpark.com/

What do you guys think?


----------



## lizziebellie2007

Where is the park located? Do you swim with your dogs or is it just a dog beach?


----------



## jason0618

July 26 works for me, too. Blairelli, I think I like your idea better as far as location.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> July 26th works for me!
> 
> Another place that might work is the Alum Creek Dog Park. The dog beach at Alum Creek was named America's Best in 2007. I've never been there, but have had many friends who say that it is beautiful and clean. Here's the website: http://www.alumcreekdogpark.com/
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think that was the one that had all the requirements for dogs, like no puppy's under 3 month, and all dogs have to have rabies tags and so on,,, Have to check on it.


----------



## Heidi36oh

This is not the one I was talking about, Alumcreek look really nice to me.


----------



## Blaireli

My sister and I are going to check out Alum Creek this weekend to see how it is. We're going to take Luke, Maggie, and Tucker, as well as her Golden, Riley, to check it out. I will take pictures and post them on Monday. 

Quick question - even though my sister isn't on GRF, would it be okay for her to bring Riley to the get together?


----------



## jason0618

Of course it'd be okay.  Her dog is a golden, and it's a public dog park, anyway...


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

I think that date sounds good for Bam and I. 
I have never been to the dog park at Alum but have boated on it before. Its a really nice place.....And a bit more north...Which is good for me!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> My sister and I are going to check out Alum Creek this weekend to see how it is. We're going to take Luke, Maggie, and Tucker, as well as her Golden, Riley, to check it out. I will take pictures and post them on Monday.
> 
> Quick question - even though my sister isn't on GRF, would it be okay for her to bring Riley to the get together?


Sure why not, Sadie is going and she's not a Golden


----------



## Heidi36oh

lizziebellie2007 said:


> Where is the park located? Do you swim with your dogs or is it just a dog beach?


I think it's just a Dog beach, Dog park



From the Polaris Parkway exit from 71 heading north, take Polaris Parkway heading west (turn
left from the exit ramp) to Old State Rd.. Take Old State north (turn right) to Hollenback Rd..
Take Hollenback Rd. east (turn right) and look for the Alum Creek Dog park on the left just past​the boat storage area and before you get to the Marina.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

This is awesome!! I'll have to keep that day open.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> My sister and I are going to check out Alum Creek this weekend to see how it is. We're going to take Luke, Maggie, and Tucker, as well as her Golden, Riley, to check it out. I will take pictures and post them on Monday.
> 
> Quick question - even though my sister isn't on GRF, would it be okay for her to bring Riley to the get together?


Let us know how it goes. Take some pictures.


----------



## Blaireli

Hey guys 

I went up to Alum Creek last night with Maggie to check things out. It was very nice! They have about four acres. There is a huge fenced in area for all dogs, and then a smaller fenced in area for dogs under 20 or 25 pounds. Most small dogs went to the small dog area instead of the all dog area. There are plenty of water bowls and fresh water provided. We also checked out the beach. VERY nice. Although, since it has rained a lot this week, it was kind of muddy, but that was to be expected. The area at the beach is sectioned off and there are limits as to how far the dogs can go out in the water. 

I think this will be a great location for the get together. I took pictures, but I had to use a disposable camera because I couldn't find the charger for my digital. The pictures are being developed right now so I will try to post them tomorrow. 

I'm looking forward to this - I think it's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I went up to Alum Creek last night with Maggie to check things out. It was very nice! They have about four acres. There is a huge fenced in area for all dogs, and then a smaller fenced in area for dogs under 20 or 25 pounds. Most small dogs went to the small dog area instead of the all dog area. There are plenty of water bowls and fresh water provided. We also checked out the beach. VERY nice. Although, since it has rained a lot this week, it was kind of muddy, but that was to be expected. The area at the beach is sectioned off and there are limits as to how far the dogs can go out in the water.
> 
> I think this will be a great location for the get together. I took pictures, but I had to use a disposable camera because I couldn't find the charger for my digital. The pictures are being developed right now so I will try to post them tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this - I think it's going to be a lot of fun!


Thanks so much for checking it out, sounds good to me


----------



## Blaireli

Here are some pictures of Maggie in the water area at Alum Creek from the other night.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Looks dirty and muddy....Bam will love it!


----------



## Blaireli

I asked one of the girls if it was always that muddy, and she said no, but it had rained a lot that morning. So...hopefully it won't be that muddy. Also, it wasn't muddy anywhere else except right there by the water. The fields were really nice.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Looks good to me, thanks again for checking it out.


----------



## shenando

Hey! I haven't been on hardly at all in the past few months...I'm just now seeing this. We would definitely be in for this meet-up. Heidi36oh, this was the park that had the restrictions, but I don't know that they'll really be watching it...it was one of the ones I visited last year before the meet-up. We're up for anything though. And I'm off the 26th, so that's a change!  YAY!


----------



## jason0618

I'm also looking forward to it.


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Hey! I haven't been on hardly at all in the past few months...I'm just now seeing this. We would definitely be in for this meet-up. Heidi36oh, this was the park that had the restrictions, but I don't know that they'll really be watching it...it was one of the ones I visited last year before the meet-up. We're up for anything though. And I'm off the 26th, so that's a change!  YAY!


I think that's the one I send a e-mail to asked about having a GR meeting and they replied that it would be $35 for a club to show up. We don't need to tell them anything, we just show up.


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Hey! I haven't been on hardly at all in the past few months...I'm just now seeing this. We would definitely be in for this meet-up. Heidi36oh, this was the park that had the restrictions, but I don't know that they'll really be watching it...it was one of the ones I visited last year before the meet-up. We're up for anything though. And I'm off the 26th, so that's a change!  YAY!


double pos


----------



## Heidi36oh

Let's make it official, Meeting on Saturday July 26, at Alum Creek, say about noon. How is that sound?


----------



## nick

soudns good to me.. will bring the crazy pooches


----------



## shenando

sounds good to us!  I'll mark it down on the calendar!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Cool, I'll have to mark it myself...LOL


----------



## Blaireli

Sounds great to me.  See you all then!


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Heidi36oh said:


> Let's make it official, Meeting on Saturday July 26, at Alum Creek, say about noon. How is that sound?


We should be there. Sounds fun. Bam should be rested by then! She spent the weekend "playing" with a puggle, boxer-mastiff, chocolate lab, and 2 other golden retrievers.....What a zoo this past weekend...Poor girl didnt even want to get out of bed this morning.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

Heard this on the news this morning. We'll have more places to play here in Columbus!! 
http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/news.apx.-content-articles-CMH-2008-06-16-0032.html


----------



## Blaireli

That is such great news. Thanks, MyBaileyGirl, for posting the link here.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

I'm jealous! I cant find any good dog parks in Cleveland area. You would think that with that big body of water there would be something. Even the beach 2 miles from me doesnt let dogs there...On or Off leash. 

I have found parks but no specific dog parks.


----------



## Blaireli

Josh & Bam Bam said:


> I'm jealous! I cant find any good dog parks in Cleveland area. You would think that with that big body of water there would be something. Even the beach 2 miles from me doesnt let dogs there...On or Off leash.
> 
> I have found parks but no specific dog parks.


Josh, have you tried this website:

http://www.clevelanddogparks.com/index.html


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Blaireli said:


> Josh, have you tried this website:
> 
> http://www.clevelanddogparks.com/index.html


 
Thanks! I actually play flag football at the clark fields/tremont park. Its just a fenced in gravel lot. 

I actually live about 25mi. west of downtown so the bay village and lakewood parks seem good... I'll have to check them out... 

Apparently I havent been looking hard enough!


----------



## threegoldengirls

Josh I'm from Cleveland and we go to Bow Wow beach in Stow, Ohio. It's only about 25 minutes from our house. The dog beach is all fenced in.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

threegoldengirls said:


> Josh I'm from Cleveland and we go to Bow Wow beach in Stow, Ohio. It's only about 25 minutes from our house. The dog beach is all fenced in.


 
Thanks.
Thats a hike for me. I am in Sheffield----Far west side of C-town. Thats why I was thinking lakewood or bay would be the best options. 

I did actually used to live in stow right after college...Small world.


----------



## Heidi36oh

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Heard this on the news this morning. We'll have more places to play here in Columbus!!
> http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/news.apx.-content-articles-CMH-2008-06-16-0032.html


That's to cool, I wish we would have one here, well Columbus is only about an 1 hour drive from here.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Josh, you're practically in my backyard - I live in Fairview Park.

I don't know of any parks around here other than the Bay and Lakewood ones. 
Just a heads-up if you try the Lakewood one... From what I've heard there's a guy who frequents that park with his two Pit Bulls and they're a real problem. My friend used to take her two little Schipperkes to that park and stopped going because of them. I guess these Pits go after the other dogs, gang up on them and their owner won't do anything about it.

I haven't been to either park, personally, but I would have to assume that the Bay park would be much more pleasant. I doubt there would be much of a problem with aggressive dogs/Pit Bulls in Bay Village! LOL.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

LifeOfRiley said:


> Josh, you're practically in my backyard - I live in Fairview Park.
> 
> I guess these Pits go after the other dogs, gang up on them and their owner won't do anything about it.


 
Small world... Thanks for the heads up! If I go there I'll watch for pits.. I seem to have a knack for letting people know about there ignorance...You'd think for as opinionated and loud mouthed as I am I would be alot larger of a guy!


----------



## lalalatl

We are in columbus! We would love to get together!


----------



## Heidi36oh

lalalatl said:


> We are in columbus! We would love to get together!


 
We would love to have you there, the meeting is on Saturday July 26, at Alum Creek, 12 pm noon


----------



## Blaireli

Heidi36oh said:


> That's to cool, I wish we would have one here, well Columbus is only about an 1 hour drive from here.


Where in Ohio do you live?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> Where in Ohio do you live?


We live in Chillicothe, Ross County, southern ohio


----------



## Blaireli

Oh, not too far from me at all!  My sister is a vet in Circleville.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> Oh, not too far from me at all!  My sister is a vet in Circleville.


Too cool, one of my neighbors always took her dog up to Circleville to the vet, wonder if it's you're sister


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hey if you'll accept Canadians we "may" come as well. Hubby found a fish place he might want to check out and so we could make it a long weekend!!


----------



## Blaireli

Lego&Jacub said:


> Hey if you'll accept Canadians we "may" come as well. Hubby found a fish place he might want to check out and so we could make it a long weekend!!


We would love that! I mean, not to speak for everyone else...but I'm going to.  Haha.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sounds good to me, love to meet everyone.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Crap. I just realized I have a volleyball tournament that same day... 

I'm hoping to get out of it. In the event I cant then I hope everyone has fun and I was looking forward to meeting all of you (as was Bam). I guess we'll have to have another meet-up soon!


----------



## Blaireli

Aw, that's a bummer! Well, if you can't make this one, then I agree with what you said. We'll have to have another one soon!


----------



## Heidi36oh

This one seem's like it's forever away...don't it, we'll have another one, we had 2 last year.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Well, I'm all set. Gonna take my BIL Van to get all these animals and humans to Columbus. Nikki and Travis are going so is Travis's girlfriend and her 2 pugs. LOL, Van full of dogs, total 6 dogs and 5 humans.


----------



## Blaireli

Awesome - I'm looking forward to it!  I think it's going to be a lot of fun to see them all interacting. And it will be nice to put faces to names, too!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I can't wait, who else is gonna join us?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

So far it's looking good for us... so two humans and two canines!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sounds good, can't wait.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

threegoldengirls said:


> Josh I'm from Cleveland and we go to Bow Wow beach in Stow, Ohio. It's only about 25 minutes from our house. The dog beach is all fenced in.


Yesterday my dog walker asked me if I wanted to take our dogs there one day... She said it was really nice... May have to make the trek out there one of these days!


----------



## nick

So the next meetup is the 26th? At Alum? 
Will have to work on the recall again with the pups.


----------



## Heidi36oh

nick said:


> So the next meetup is the 26th? At Alum?
> Will have to work on the recall again with the pups.


You got it, you're two are perfect. Well at least little Jake (I'm sure he's not little anymore) Never met you're girl yet


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Just checking... the Alum Creek Dog Park is all fenced in and secure right?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Lego&Jacub said:


> Just checking... the Alum Creek Dog Park is all fenced in and secure right?


As far as I know yes it is, I never been there.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh good... I got worried when Nick said he'd have to work on his recall between then and now. It's definitely not one of Geddy's stong suits... and her and Sawyer together... well :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh good... I got worried when Nick said he'd have to work on his recall between then and now. It's definitely not one of Geddy's stong suits... and her and Sawyer together... well :uhoh: :doh:


 
LOL, this is a fenced in Park, last year was all open and we had to practice our recall a lot..LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, this is a fenced in Park, last year was all open and we had to practice our recall a lot..LOL


yeah... we considered going last year... 'till we hear it wasn't fenced... Geddy doesn't run away... but I don't want to take any chances!!


----------



## Blaireli

Yes, there are large fenced in areas for the dogs to run and play off leash.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Is the water area fenced off?


----------



## shenando

Yes, the water is fenced off as well, obviously except for in the water. They have buoys in the water (not that that is going to stop the dogs if they want to go futher.)


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks guys!! Now I just need to find a hotel LOL!! Any suggestions for what area to look at? Should we stay in Columbus?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks guys!! Now I just need to find a hotel LOL!! Any suggestions for what area to look at? Should we stay in Columbus?


I can't give you any good hotel's in Columbus, but I'm sure Blair can tell you some dog friendly ones.


----------



## Blaireli

Okay, dog friendly hotels...to be honest, I'm not familiar with any. I haven't had to stay in one because this is where I live.  However, I googled dog friendly hotels in Columbus, and this is the list I got. I can't recommend one over the other, because I'm not really familiar with any of them. What part of town are you looking to stay in? Any ideas? I do know that the Holiday Inn on Lane Avenue is pretty decent about their pet policy - I don't think they charge any extra. That's just off of the Ohio State campus, so it's pretty centralized to every part of town.


 Best Western Columbus North -888 E Dublin-Granville Road *Columbus* 
  Candlewood Suites Polaris -8515 Lyra Drive *Columbus* 
 Comfort Suites -4270 Sawyer Road *Columbus* 
  Days Inn Columbus North -1212 E Dublin Granville Rd *Columbus* 
  Days Inn Columbus/Esposition Center -1700 Clara St *Columbus* 
 Doubletree -50 S Front Street *Columbus* 
 Holiday Inn -328 W. Lane Ave *Columbus* 
 Holiday Inn Columbus-City Center -175 East Town St. *Columbus* 
 Holiday Inn Express Hotel and Suites -4041 Hamilton Square Blvd *Columbus* 
 Holiday Inn-Worthington -175 Hutchinson Ave *Columbus* 
  Knight's Inn -1559 W Broad St *Columbus* 
  Knights Inn -4320 Groves Road *Columbus* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus - OSU -750 Morse Rd *Columbus* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus - Worthington -7474 N High St *Columbus* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus East -5910 Scarborough Blvd *Columbus* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus North -1289 E. Dublin-Granville Rd *Columbus* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus West -5500 Renner Rd *Columbus* 
 Quality Inn and Suites North -1001 Schrock Road *Columbus* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus - Ohio State University -441 Ackerman Road *Columbus* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus Downtown & Convention Center -111 East Nationwide Boulevard *Columbus* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus North - Worthington -7480 North High Street *Columbus* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus West -5001 Renner Road *Columbus* 
 Residence Inn by Marriott -3999 Easton Loop W *Columbus* 
 Residence Inn by Marriott -6191 Zumstein Drive *Columbus* 
 Residence Inn by Marriott -2084 S Hamilton Road *Columbus* 
 Residence Inn by Marriott -7300 Huntington Park Drive *Columbus* 
 Sheraton Suites Columbus -201 Hutchinson Avenue *Columbus* 
  Super 8 Columbus/University/Dwtn -3232 Olentangy River Road *Columbus* 
 The Westin Columbus -310 S. High St. *Columbus* 
 TownePlace Suites Columbus Airport Gahanna -695 Taylor Road *Columbus* 
 TownePlace Suites Columbus Worthington -7272 Huntington Park Drive *Columbus* 
  University Plaza Hotel and Conference Center -3110 Olentangy River Road *Columbus* 
 La Quinta Inn Columbus/Dublin -6145 Parkcenter Circle *Dublin* 
  Northwest Drury Inn & Suites -6170 Parkcenter Circle *Dublin* 
 Quality Inn and Suites -3950 Tuller Road *Dublin* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus - Dublin -5125 Post Road *Dublin* 
 Residence Inn by Marriott -435 Metro Place S *Dublin* 
 Staybridge Suites Columbus-Dublin -6095 Emerald Parkway *Dublin* 
  Woodfin Suite Hotel -4130 Tuller Road *Dublin* 
 Motel 6 - Columbus - Hilliard -3950 Parkway Ln *Hilliard* 
 La Quinta Inn Columbus Airport -2447 Brice Rd. *Reynoldsburg* 
 Red Roof Inn - Columbus East - Reynoldsburg -2449 Brice Road *Reynoldsburg* 
  Microtel Inn -7500 Vantage Drive *Worthington*


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks a bunch Blair... I found a list of pet friendly places as well... but it wasn't that long.

Actually the first one sounds perfect as it's halfway between the two places we want to go (the other being an aquatics store). YAY!!

Thanks for the help!

awww nuts... they only allow dogs up to 50 lbs... and another couple only allow one dog... ***?


----------



## Blaireli

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks a bunch Blair... I found a list of pet friendly places as well... but it wasn't that long.
> 
> Actually the first one sounds perfect as it's halfway between the two places we want to go (the other being an aquatics store). YAY!!
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> awww nuts... they only allow dogs up to 50 lbs... and another couple only allow one dog... ***?


Yeah, I noticed that about a few of them. I know at Holiday Inn on Lane that there is no dog restriction, only that they are quiet. Also, there's no extra fee. My ex's parents used to stay there when they came into town.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks Blair... you've been a big help!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

o'kay we've got a room for next Friday can't wait!!!


----------



## Blaireli

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks Blair... you've been a big help!!


Sure, no problem!  I'm looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Same here Blair... should be a good turnout I think!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Yeah, I knew Blair could help, we live about 1 hour from Columbus so I really didn't know about hotels.
Glad you guys can come.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Me too Heidi... looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

wait, this is this coming up weeekend, not next?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Supposed to be the 26th... I should have wrote that I have a room booked for the friday before lol!! Sorry!


----------



## Blaireli

Yeah, it's the 26th. 

If you guys wouldn't mind, let's just figure out who is definitely coming. Maybe list your name, whoever is coming with you, and the dogs' names? I hope this isn't a stupid idea, haha. 

Blair (Me), Luke, Maggie, and Tucker


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Should we start a new thread... so it stands out for those who maybe don't log on often?


----------



## Blaireli

Lego&Jacub said:


> Should we start a new thread... so it stands out for those who maybe don't log on often?


Yep - I'll put one up now. Good idea.


----------

